# Tutorial: How to make a "Litz braid".



## MASantos

[size=xx-small]Note: this is a work in progress, I will add more braids soon.
 [/size]

 [size=small]*How to make an Litz Braid cable step by step*[/size]

 This tutorial will explain step by step how to do different styles of cable braids with 3 and more conductors. There are some websites which show how to do a number of these braids, but none is proprietary design and some are actualy used by known audio cable manufacturers such as kimber cable and homegrown audio. 

 This tutorial only explains the braiding methods, it does not show how to do a finished cable(please check this thread for that info) and/or develop on the performance of each braid, as there are enough threads here in head-fi and websites all over the internet discussing the pros ond cons of braided cables.


*Braid methods:*
 3 conductors:
 Flat braid
 Round braid

 4 conductors:
 Flat braid A
 Flat braid B(tomorrow)
 Round braid A(tomorrow)
 Round braid B(tomorrow)

 Note: I will add 6 and 8 wires braiding techniques later. 

*Tools and supplies needed:* 
 Wire of choice(I have used 22AWG SPC stranded wire for all the braids but it is not the best solution for all applications, please read my opinion near each braid text)
 Cutting pliers
 Some sort of clamping mechanism
 Adhesive tape
 Soldering tools(optional)

*Preparation:*
 1. Cut the wires to the desired length. Braiding reduces the final length of the cable so I always add about 2 inches per 3 feet of wire plus 1 inch extra(for final length adjustment).

 2. Temporarily solder the ends of the conductors together:





 This ensures that none of the conductors will come loose during the braiding.
 Some people perfer to solder the wires to the connector at this stage and then clamp down the connector, but in my opinion it is harder to add techflex and/or heatshrink afterwards. 
 You can always just hold them with adhesive tape but the wires will come loose if you pull them a bit.

 3. Secure the wires to a table or a working bench using some sort of clamping device: 




 Now you are ready to start braiding.

*[size=small]3 conductors flat braid:[/size]*
 This is the simplest and easiest braid. It is suitable for mini-mini interconnects and powercords. As a starting point, use 22-24AWG for mini-mini interconnects and 12-18AWG for powercords.

 1. Hold the 3 wires with both hands.





 2. Move the outer left wire over 1 wire to the right.





 3. Move the outer right wire over 1 wire to the left.





 4.Continue repeating this sequence until you reach the end of the wire.
 This picture shows the end of a sequence, which means that the wires are in the initial order.





 This is the final look:






*[size=small]3 conductors round braid:[/size]*
 This braid is very similar to the 3 conductor flat braid. As the name sugests it is round braid, or at least rounder than the previous since 3 wires don't actually make a round cable. 

 1. Hold the 3 wires in your hand like in the step 1 of the flat braid.

 2. Move the centre wire under the left wire, around it and over again into the centre.





 3. Move the centre wire under the right wire, around it and over again into the centre.





 4.Continue repeating this sequence until you reach the end of the wire.
 This picture shows the end of a sequence, which means that the wires are in the initial order.





 This is the final look:





*[size=small]4 conductors flat braid A:[/size]*
 4 conductor braids are more complex than 3 conductor braids, but offer advantages over the previous. According to some teories behind audio cables, more conductors offer better interference rejection along with other audible advantages. 4 conductor braids are good for interconnects(RCA-RCA), RCA-mini. As a starting point, use 24-26AWG wire for these braids. 

 1.Hold the 4 wires in your hand.





 2.Move the outer left wires over two wires to the right.





 3.Move the outer right wire over one wire to the left.





 4.Continue repeating this process until you reach the end of the cable.
 This picture shows the end of a sequence, which means that the wires are in the initial order.





 This is the final look:





 I hope that the steps above are clear enough for anyone to understand but I would like to ask 2 things:

 1. Please let me know if there are any spelling mistakes as English is not my first language.
 2. Please let me know what you think of this tutorial(positive and negative opinions are welcomed) and post your suggestions for improvement. 

 Good Braiding,

 MASantos


----------



## [AK]Zip

Nice instructions. Here is a how to do a 4 wire litz braid.

http://www.chimeralabs.com/diy_braid.html

 -Alex-


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_Nice instructions. Here is a how to do a 4 wire litz braid.

http://www.chimeralabs.com/diy_braid.html

 -Alex-_

 

thanks AKZip,

 I knew about that site, I will also include that stile of braid. I have gathered 4 different stiles of 4 wire braids, i just need time to organise everything, upload photos and write the instructions. I just posted this to get things moving.


----------



## MASantos

updated


----------



## tola555

good thread


----------



## jl123

Nice tutorial, fix your last img though.


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jl123* 
_Nice tutorial, fix your last img though._

 

Thanks for the warning.

 I'll try to finish the 4 wire braids tomorrow.


----------



## hembergler

Nice! I'm excited to see the next ones =)

 Is the 4 Conductor Flat Braid A the same thing as a Litz?


----------



## MASantos

Well thgat depends on what you mean with litz. The word litz comes from the german Litzendraht which means braided wire. Do a search on google about litz braid, there is a site with the story of litz braiding. All the braids in this tutorial are "Litz braids".

 Manuel


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* 
_Well thgat depends on what you mean with litz. The word litz comes from the german Litzendraht which means braided wire. Do a search on google about litz braid, there is a site with the story of litz braiding. All the braids in this tutorial are "Litz braids".

 Manuel_

 

Ahh, I see. I hadn't read that section, since I didn't think the History of Litz would be the most interesting.


----------



## MASantos

double post.


----------



## splaz

Nice. I think you're coming down with alzheimers though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You posted the same thing half an hour before, complete with typo.

 Anyway looking forward to the rest of them.


----------



## FallenAngel

A much easier suggestion on how to make the 4 wire litz braids shown above:

 1) Flatten out all wires so they are all side by side.
 2) Take 2 outer wires and cross them in the middle, keep in mind which is on top, which is on bottom, for this example, the right wire is on top of the left.
 3) Repeat step 2 until you're done.






 Simplicity.


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* 
_A much easier suggestion on how to make the 4 wire litz braids shown above:

 1) Flatten out all wires so they are all side by side.
 2) Take 2 outer wires and cross them in the middle, keep in mind which is on top, which is on bottom, for this example, the right wire is on top of the left.
 3) Repeat step 2 until you're done.






 Simplicity._

 

Actually that creates a different braid than the one above, but yes, it is easier.


----------



## FallenAngel

Cool, after reading like 5 litz tutorials, I finally ended up braiding a different method, that's just my luck. Considering your technique, I'd assume yours would be a little more round and mine a little more flat.


----------



## quicksilver96

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* 
_*Tools and supplies needed:* 
 Wire of choice(I have used 22AWG SPC stranded wire for all the braids but it is not the best solution for all applications, please read my opinion near each braid text)_

 

I was under the impression that litz braiding anything other than solid core wire does not yield the interference and "shielding" benefits of the technique. I read this somewhere and can no longer find it, can anyone confirm or deny this?

 Thanks


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quicksilver96* 
_I read this somewhere and can no longer find it, can anyone confirm or deny this?_

 

it's mentioned a bit in the Chimera Labs link earlier in the thread....

 I prefer their older version of the how-to though, I find it easier to read without all the fancy page layout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://home.att.net/~chimeraone/audiolitzwirebraid.html


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quicksilver96* 
_I was under the impression that litz braiding anything other than solid core wire does not yield the interference and "shielding" benefits of the technique. I read this somewhere and can no longer find it, can anyone confirm or deny this?

 Thanks_

 


 I have used stranded wire for the tutorial for 2 reasons: 

 1. It is much more flexible. I have used the same wire for all the braids so I was afraid that solid core wire would break because of the intensive braiding and unbraiding.

 2. It was the only kind I had available. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never made a comparison between solid core and stranded wire in the same braid, lenght, connector, etc so I cannot say that there will be a difference.

 Regards

 Manuel


----------



## quicksilver96

I never really said that you were supporting the use of stranded wire for these braids. I just remembered reading to use solid core and was trying to confirm my memory and finding out if solid wire was indeed recommended. I understand why you used stranded wire, as I have braided both and the stranded is way easier on the fingers and of course it wont break after being braided a few times.


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quicksilver96* 
_I never really said that you were supporting the use of stranded wire for these braids. I just remembered reading to use solid core and was trying to confirm my memory and finding out if solid wire was indeed recommended. I understand why you used stranded wire, as I have braided both and the stranded is way easier on the fingers and of course it wont break after being braided a few times._

 

It was chimaera labs text about litz braids that says that about solid core wire. have you found it?


----------



## rayq

I have found a technique on the net about 4-strand round braid, but not sure if it is litz braiding. Here is the link "www.saroftreve.com/wwl/braiding/4roundnocore.shtml". Can someone verify that? Thanks.

 Raymond

 Edit: No idea why it didn't show up the whole link. I put double quote around it, please use copy and paste.


----------



## laxx

linky no worky.


----------



## rayq

Sorry, didn't know why the whole link didn't show up. I put double quotes around it and please use copy and paste.


----------



## MrSomeone

Thanks for this tutorial.


----------



## Filburt

While I'm familiar with litzendraht braiding and it's purported purpose, I don't understand how this particular 'litz' braiding shown here confers those benefits. It seems like it mostly just accomplishes looking stylish rather than mitigating skin effect or something like that.


----------



## EULA

Here's my question about Litz: how do you manage that back-end of the wires after each braid?

 All I could do was make the braid, then use my fingers to comb down the rest of the length of the wire. The problem is you loosen the braid you just made and you make a lot of kinks in the wires on the walk-back.

 Do you all have little spools for each conductor when you braid?


----------



## elmer42

DANGIT! Double post.


----------



## elmer42

Where would one acquire this wire? (Ooh! I rhymed!)
 When using four wires, two go to the right and left audio channels, but the other two go where? Also, where does the third wire in a three wire braid go?


----------



## MASantos

So after head-fi's crash all the links have changed and the pics don't show up. I had the photos hosted at head-fi's photo galleries and those are gone too. I will have to upload everything again. I'll try to do this as soon as possible but it wil take sometime as I'm currently changing jobs and it takes most of my time. Be a little bit pacient guys!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So after head-fi's crash all the links have changed and the pics don't show up. I had the photos hosted at head-fi's photo galleries and those are gone too. I will have to upload everything again. I'll try to do this as soon as possible but it wil take sometime as I'm currently changing jobs and it takes most of my time. Be a little bit pacient guys!_

 

Very helpful thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm waiting for the images


----------



## a11en

Would love to see the images! Hope things are going well!

 -Allen


----------



## MASantos

I lost all the uploads I had made during the head-fi shortage, so I'll need to upload all the photos again. This wil probably only happen in February since I'm currently overloaded with other projects.


----------



## Lil' Knight

I've did the Lit braid successfully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks Santos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Now I'm waiting for your tutorial of 6 or 8 wires braid.


----------



## Gautama

Can you please re-up the pictures?


----------



## MASantos

I had to format my PC and currently only have the pics in my backup HD. I'll be flooded with work for the next month as I'll be travelling to the Euro2008 regularly working, so I don't know when I'll have some time to do it.


----------



## fiiophile

Pardon my rudeness, what bout now?


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fiiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pardon my rudeness, what bout now?_

 

Yeah, that's a bit rude actually... but I'll answer anyway....

 Right now I have no personal time to update this, it needs quite a few hours of work which I am not willing to spare. I'm on hiatus from DIY for the moment so I don't know when or if I will ever update this tutorial. All the information is available online, google it.


----------



## CloudColor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quicksilver96* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was under the impression that litz braiding anything other than solid core wire does not yield the interference and "shielding" benefits of the technique. I read this somewhere and can no longer find it, can anyone confirm or deny this?

 Thanks_

 

I think this is what you were looking for from chimera.
 A little late but i think this topic is frequently viewed. 

 "There is an optimum type of wire for braiding audio Litz wire. Solid core wire is the only type that should be used. Stranded wire defeats or offsets the benefits of Litz construction. Stranded wire is nothing more than a number of bare conductors that are spiral twisted to form the conductor. This type of wire construction has phase anomalies and mechanical resonance that severely degrades audio signal transmission. Litz braiding a poor conductor is an exercise in futility."


----------



## johnwmclean

This looks a very interesting tutorial. The Mods have had a spring clean, and there’s no pics. MASantos do you still have the pics for preparation, flat braid and round braid?


----------



## MASantos

please read my last post. I don't have the time atm to update this tutorial. Maybe in the summer.


----------



## .Sup

can you re-upload pics please


----------



## Good Times

Hope this doesn't sound rude, but is it that hard that everyone needs pics? If I get a chance this week will post myself so other matey doesn't get hassled as often


----------



## semaniaci

Can you fix images please? It would really help me
 thank you


----------



## SemiAudiophile

For the 5th time, can someone post step by step pics of the *[size=medium]4 conductors flat braid? [/size]*


----------



## jdkJake

For the *LAST* time, Google is your friend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Jeez....
   
     http://www.chimeralabs.com/diy_braid.html


----------



## FallenAngel

lol


----------



## Phos

This appears to have once been a nice guide, but all the images are broken.  The text is still useful but it would be nice if the images were back, could you please fix this MASanstos?  That is, assuming you still have the images.


----------



## 290752

I know this is a old thread, but I need a proper tut. how to braid 4 cables!! the chimeralabs DIY guide is not the easiest to follow... Can somebody upload step by step how to braid 4 wires?


----------



## phantomore

The images don't seem to work? any ideas?


----------



## MASantos

Hello,
  
 I will look around in my hard drives to try to find the images, if I do I'll upload them! No promises though, lost a lot of stuff a couple of years ago.


----------



## kmajch

It wont let me see the pictures . Anyone know why? It just shows a little square.


----------



## tomb

kmajch said:


> It wont let me see the pictures . Anyone know why? It just shows a little square.


 
 Can you read the post above yours?


----------



## kaiezra18

Too bad pictures were removed. Planning to diy spc cables for my monkplus.


----------



## glassmonkey

kaiezra18 said:


> Too bad pictures were removed. Planning to diy spc cables for my monkplus.


 
 $10 cable, not including labor, on a $5 ear-bud.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good way to practice soldering and other DIY stuff, I guess.


----------



## marek17

Can you reupload images please?
Link on the previous page is dead.(ChimeraLabs.com )


----------



## minion1990

yeah, does anyone have backup pictures?


----------



## TurbOSquiD67

I'm interested as well. Could probably figure it out, but pictures are really worth a thousand words.


----------

